# Racer



## jaymd

Checked out Ball watch switzerland site and saw the trainmaster racer. Anybody see one in person? 
Pic from the ball website wallpaper(not sure if this is THE racer):-d


----------



## ballwatch

It's expected by the end of February.

The watch is a 30-minute chronograph with our new Linear Triple Calendar. Its dial follows a rare Ball pocketwatch that was done in the stopwatch style. 

Regards,
Jeremy Hogan
Ball Watch Company


----------



## waterbrook

Oh no! It's beautiful! I don't think my wife will let me get another one so soono|


----------



## sukispop

Very cool looking chrono! Thanks for posting that pic, Jay! :-!

Jeremy, are there other pics that you might be able to share with us? ;-)


----------



## TallyHo!

I found this picture online by doing a google search. It looks like a great watch.


----------



## PShow

I spoke with a Ball Rep yesterday and they mentioned it may only be released at Basel 2008. Talk is possibly a month before at best.


----------



## sys12345

I'm  just looking at the pic. Its listed in the latest catalog, specs as:

Ball 351, base ETA
Chronograph w/ triple date, accumulated measurement up to 30mins.
15 micro gas tubes
50m WR
5,000Gs SR
43mm SS case, 15mm height
Anti-reflective sapphire crystal and sapphire crystal case back
screwed in crown
SS bracelet / crocodile leather strap


----------



## HockeyBrand

Hmmm, interesting looking Model.

I'm wondering about the Calibre of this piece. Is this new or is it the same as the Cannonball? Because I assume that this has a "small seconds" dial at *9* and the large sweep is a chrono hand (with Tritium tube).

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=101821&highlight=cannonball

Thread link to why the Cannonball's Tritium/Chrono hand was removed. Two parts to why this has possibly hurt sales of this much anticipated model.

1) No RR balance on that hand
2) No tritium tube "15 in all" as initially reported and pictured on all Promo shots.

Not too crazy about this "Chono hand" (if it is) design. The balance still would have looked better with the RR.

It either looks like a mummified woodpecker/hummingbird, or a dart? :think:


----------



## HockeyBrand

ps. If it's not a Chrono hand and thus not interchangeable with the CB. Then why not just use the standard RR balance second hands 
as on all other BALL models? :-s


Also checked: CB's calibre is a BALL 2050. Not the same. Hence the "meaty" balance shape on the Racer. Much too meaty in my opinion.


----------



## Time2watch

Man! Is it me or does Ball like always outdoing itself?

WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## HockeyBrand

Looked through the catalogue just now. It has the same calibre 350 as the Doctor's Chronograph. Same inline triple calendar feature and exact same "second hand" shape/design. Although the Doctor's in red actually looks pretty sharp. :-d

Ok, so now we know that there are three designs of the large dial sweep hand.

1) The standard RR balance one. Love that one! :-! on 95% of all BALL watches
2) The dart shaped hand on the Doctor's and Racer
3) And the single CB one without a tritium tube. Replaced because the calibre could not bear the weight of the balance. I think this one is the least desirable.


----------



## ballwatch

HockeyBrand said:


> Looked through the catalogue just now. It has the same calibre 350 as the Doctor's Chronograph. Same inline triple calendar feature and exact same "second hand" shape/design.


The Racer has the Ball 351 calibre: Chronograph + Ball Linear Triple Calendar.

The Doctor's Chronograph uses the 350 calibre, a Single-button Chronograph with Linear Triple Calendar.

Regards,
Jeremy


----------

